# Looking for 2 bedroom furnished apartment September



## goldenexplosion (Jul 30, 2012)

My husband, me and our 2 year old daughter are moving to HK for my husbands work in September and are looking for a large (1000 sqm>) 2/3 bedroom furnished apartment with high floor, good view, possibly nice balcony, and preferably on site amenities such as swimming pool, gym, children's play area, local conveniences & shopping. And without local construction of too much noise. Budget is around 50,000.
Please contact us as soon as possible with details and pictures. Location is not as important as meeting the rest of the requirements.
Kelly


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

For 50K you will find one.


----------



## SteffieC (Aug 1, 2012)

You should ask property agencies in the neighbor you like. That's how I got my house. I've been to 5 agencies and saw 7 houses in three days before I made my decision. Very efficient.


----------

